# Turkey trumpet, crow calls and a predator call



## ghost1066 (May 13, 2014)

Here are some I just finished up sorry about the bad pics I am missing my little camera I lost. 

First is a turkey trumpet made from stabilized pistachio with an ABW collar and deer antler insert for the delrin mouthpiece. I will get better pics of this one. 

Figured walnut crow call, cumaru crow call and an Qsage open reed predator call.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 13, 2014)

Those are cool.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (May 13, 2014)

Really like the look of that Pistache !


----------



## ghost1066 (May 13, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Really like the look of that Pistache !



Isn't that nice even with the crappy pic. Took a bit to drill but turned great. I have a piece of the buckeye up next I finally got the nerve to prep it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 15, 2014)

Tom them are some fine looking calls really like the Turky Trumpet !!!!

Mark


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 16, 2014)

Good looking calls!


----------

